# P-90 Blast from the Past



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

Got a chance to go to the range yesterday and actually shoot my new to me Ruger P-90 .45 ACP. This was after the local gun show had reload ammo at 17.99 per 50, thank you very much Alabama Ammo. 

Let me say first, I can't hit the proverbial broad side of a barn with a 1911. ANY 1911, including a competition Kimber tricked out for run and gun that probably cost more than my pickup truck. I always figured the problem was my lack of affinity or adjustment to the caliber, as I bought into the mythology surrounding the mighty .45 ACP as the ultimate mancannon and yes, went into target acquisition with my girlieman setting on high. I've come to realize admitting the problem is the first step to fixing the problem. 

Anyway, I wanted a .45 caliber handgun in the arsenal simply because there were times when the only thing on the shelves at the LGS were .45, and despite price, there was ammo. I also have an inordinate fear of clowns and charging rhinos, figured something in that caliber would handle both, as well as any concrete block walls that needed demolishing. 

So I'm cruising the local pawnshop, and there is a sort of raggedy Ruger, nasty dirty, scratched, LOTS of holster wear on a stainless steel slide (and that ain't easy to do, folks). My P-89 has become the best 9mm I've ever shot, so I amble over and give it a look. A 1993 P-90, rode hard and put up dirty WAY too many times, and the pawnshop owner knows it. He's asking 325, with a bit of horsetrading I get him down to (don't let him know this) 175 out of pocket for me, tradegoods and 75 dollars cash to sweeten the deal. 

I had to soak the barrel overnight in Barrel Blaster (normally used for muzzleloaders) and ran both brass brushes and swabs multiple times before the green residue began to show up, letting me know I'm actually getting down to the lands and grooves to verify it is in fact, not a handheld musket. 

EDIT, got to go, will post part 2 later.


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

Part 2

So I've got the barrel where it is clean, and can tell there is a LOT of wear to the feed ramp, to the point I found a new barrel on ebay and it is in route. This was no closet queen, somebody not only carried it a lot, but actually shot it a lot. That worried me, as there is usually a reason why someone gets rid of a regular carry gun. By that point the NOS barrel is on order, so I figure I can replace it if wear is an issue. I take jeweler's rouge and buff out (by hand, no dremel tools allowed on my workbench) most of the scratches on the slide, sadly the idiot scratches on both the slide and frame are just too deep and will not buff out. 

So I get it all together, lots of heavy grease on the slide, and off to the range I go. I decided to warm up with the P-89, great shooter and low recoil, start out with decent 5" groups at 50'. Yes, that isn't going to win any trophies, but it is a country mile better than when I first started shooting, and these days, everything is usually on paper.

I load up and step up with the P-90, deep breath, fire on exhale, relax, relax, relax. Everything low and right, pretty much my default setting for any new handgun, until I figure out the trigger. I adjust my aim, and for the next 50 rounds just wear out everything inside the 7 ring. It is twice as loud as the 9mm, but pretty much exactly the same recoil, maybe a bit more muzzle jump but nothing beyond control. At some point I begin hitting high and left, meaning I've figured out the trigger and adjust my line to about 1" high and 1" left, rounds start taking out more orange 10 ring than black 7 ring. 

The next 50 rounds were shot as a mixed bag swapping out the P-90, P-89, a .380 Bodyguard, and a .22 Buckmark. Everything lines up differently, fires differently, part of my purpose going to the range is to be effective with whatever is in my hand, and incessant tweaking of sights is a good way for me to waste time chasing my tail, when the problem may not be sights but rather adjusting to the trigger for that particular weapon. Every time I came back to the P-90, it was regular as Metamucil, aim high and left, and it goes right in the breadbasket.

At first blush, I'm saying this is the best handgun purchase I've made to date. It is still not a beautiful gun, but I will not hesitate to carry it, compared its weight to several 1911's the pawnshop had in the case, and one EAA Witness, much lighter than any of them. It is wider than the 1911's, may be an issue for complete concealment but for open carry with a good holster and belt, can see carrying it all day with no problems. I bought 3 8 round Promag magazines at the gun show and every one works great, as well as the original 7 round magazine. 

Most importantly, it functioned 100 per cent and is more accurate than I am. I'm putting this in the win column, if you come across one cheap and want a good knockabout gun to take camping or other rough duty where you would leave the Wilson Combat or Kimber in the safe, get one.


----------



## smithnframe (Feb 23, 2014)

I had a P90 till a few years ago when I was bitten by the 1911 bug. I used it as trade fodder for my second 1911. The P90 was flawless................it shot everything I fed it, including SWC handloads! I would get another one if the price is right!


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

Can we get some pics? Before and after love was applied?? Lol


----------

